# OK MOFOs! Who is going to win the Super Bowl?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The cheat Patriot coach went crying away. The 49er's almost had it other than "The Beast" Sherman!

After many, many years in North Idaho, I was a Seattle fan before moving to Colorado.

But I became a diehard Bronco dude. A guy like Manning doesn't come along very often. He deserves the win before he retires.

GO BRONCOS!!!!!!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I have had it explained to me a couple of times and I still have no idea how the NFL works. Two conferences, multiple divisions in those conferences. You play x amount of games in your division, then some in another, which is rotated different years and on it goes. Does it really need to be that complicated?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> I have had it explained to me a couple of times and I still have no idea how the NFL works. Two conferences, multiple divisions in those conferences. You play x amount of games in your division, then some in another, which is rotated different years and on it goes. Does it really need to be that complicated?[/QUOT
> 
> I understand, but a rare thing is happening this year. The 2 best NFL teams are going head to head with each other!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Broncos! 
Manning has had a frickin fairy tail yr even with his yr off and surgery. Topping that off with the way stomped on the Patriots how can they go wrong! 

What Lee said
Either way it should be a great match up.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Broncos in a fairly tightly-fought game. The Seahawks could just as easily win (queue talk of Manning being not-as-good in cold weather, defense winning championships, etc., etc.). Really, I just think Manning is having a great year, suspect the Broncos defense even after all the injuries will be at least good enough to keep Russell Wilson from matching pace with Manning, although 49ers fans probably felt the same way, and I just have a gut feeling this is Manning's year to win number two.

That said, I would not be surprised if it goes either way. Momentum could be huge, and any player making an impact play could be a game changer. Both teams seem pretty great. Manning is just something special though. I have to believe that counts for a lot.

-Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

He'll be the first QB to win two from two different teams if he does.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

I am routing for Denver (Pats fan here). But part of me would like to see Seattle pound them. If Denver is on their game they should prevail. Seattle is tough though so it should be an interesting game. 
I expect Paymeaton to retire if Denver wins and then Denver will fall back into the bowels of the NFL where they belong. Enjoy the game Lee.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm rooting for the Seahawks...GO HAWKS! [-o<


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> He'll be the first QB to win two from two different teams if he does.


 
If he wins, I bet he retires....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> I am routing for Denver (Pats fan here). But part of me would like to see Seattle pound them. If Denver is on their game they should prevail. Seattle is tough though so it should be an interesting game.
> I expect Paymeaton to retire if Denver wins and then Denver will fall back into the bowels of the NFL where they belong. Enjoy the game Lee.


I wonder about his retirement as well, win or lose the Super Bowl. Elway will be in there hitting him with the big sales pitch about winning 2 Super Bowls at the end of his career. Then there will be the offer of some totally unbelievable salary increase if he plays another year.

If he does retire I feel sorry for Denver's group of receivers. I They are used to a couple of banner years that may never happen again.

I wonder who Elway might go after next.....Sanchez?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I'm rooting for the Seahawks...GO HAWKS! [-o<


All my old friends back in North Idaho are calling me a traitor for turning into a Bronco fan!

I WOULD like Manning to throw to Thomas a lot in Richard Sherman's direction.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kevin Cyr said:


> If he wins, I bet he retires....


For his own health he should but it's a rare athlete that can go out on top. Seems they have to have a couple of bad yrs and still try and convince themselves they've got another good yr in there somewhere.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> For his own health he should but it's a rare athlete that can go out on top. Seems they have to have a couple of bad yrs and still try and convince themselves they've got another good yr in there somewhere.


OR damage themselves so bad they are forced to retire. I have a feeling Manning is cut from a different mold.

I guess we will see soon!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think he's almost at that "damage themselves so bad" point. IMHO that had a lot to do with Indy letting him go. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Lee. You root for the Cardinals? They left St. Louis in the mddle of the night the same was the Dodgers left NY. They weren't any good since the 70s IMO but now we got the Rams........Oh wait......](*,)Nevermind! :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Hey Lee. You root for the Cardinals? They left St. Louis in the mddle of the night the same was the Dodgers left NY. They weren't any good since the 70s IMO but now we got the Rams........Oh wait......](*,)Nevermind! :lol:


No Cardinal fan here! 

St. Louis just doesn't seem to be able to attract a descent team! Every time it seems like the Rams might catch fire a bit they smother out!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I think he's almost at that "damage themselves so bad" point. IMHO that had a lot to do with Indy letting him go. Hopefully I'm wrong.


If he is running on empty he certainly fooled everyone this year. I wonder what Indy will think if he nails another Super Bowl?


----------



## Jennifer O'Dea (Sep 3, 2011)

My Chiefs are out, so.... Go Broncos!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> No Cardinal fan here!
> 
> St. Louis just doesn't seem to be able to attract a descent team! Every time it seems like the Rams might catch fire a bit they smother out!




Our "star" QB left was injured for the yr in his 3rd? game. The new one held his own for the rest of the season yet talks are that the "star" will be back next yr. 
The had a number of records this yr but that doesn't count for wins. 

St. Louis is first and foremost a baseball town. The baseball chatter has no off season. it's in the news and street talk yr round........and we do baseball with waaay less money then the Yankees (didn't make the playoffs this yr), The Dodgers or just about any good team out there.
Masters of the trade in not just my opinion.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

D. Thomas says bring on Little Richie Sherman.

Veiled trash talk from the other side?


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Bob, I think your cure for your blues _are_ the Blues. 
http://blues.nhl.com/

They have a pretty good team this year and are currently second in the division! Admittedly, as a Hawks fan I kinda hope it stays that way :-\", but still, they are a really good team with a great rivalry at the top.

The Rams might have a brighter future to look forward to as well. You've got a pretty good coach. Besides, look at the bright spot. Lots of good draft picks from that 7-9 record. :| It might suck for you as a fan, however when your division looks like the 49ers, Seahawks, and Cardinals ahead of you, you might need a few seasons to build a team good enough to leapfrog those first two in particular. I tend to think Jeff Fisher is a pretty good choice to spearhead that sort of project, although time will tell.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Bob, I think your cure for your blues _are_ the Blues.
> http://blues.nhl.com/
> 
> They have a pretty good team this year and are currently second in the division! Admittedly, as a Hawks fan I kinda hope it stays that way :-\", but still, they are a really good team with a great rivalry at the top.
> ...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> Bob, I think your cure for your blues _are_ the Blues.
> http://blues.nhl.com/
> 
> They have a pretty good team this year and are currently second in the division! Admittedly, as a Hawks fan I kinda hope it stays that way :-\", but still, they are a really good team with a great rivalry at the top.
> ...


I would have to agree with both statements.......however..I have not a clue about Hockey other then listening to my sons-in-law ranting all the time. 
Not a game I would take my kids or now my grand kids to. Slobs for fans in the seat with no regard to who's sitting around them. 
Maybe I'm just getting to old to want to listen to all the mouths. :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> I am routing for Denver (Pats fan here). But part of me would like to see Seattle pound them. If Denver is on their game they should prevail. Seattle is tough though so it should be an interesting game.
> I expect Paymeaton to retire if Denver wins and then Denver will fall back into the bowels of the NFL where they belong. Enjoy the game Lee.


Sorry Peta! Manning says win or loose he's playing another year. 

So PRETTY BOY and the CHEAT get more whacks at him next year!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> David Ruby said:
> 
> 
> > Bob, I think your cure for your blues _are_ the Blues.
> ...


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Sorry Peta! Manning says win or loose he's playing another year.
> 
> So PRETTY BOY and the CHEAT get more whacks at him next year!


I hope they *LOSE*! :razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> I hope they *LOSE*! :razz:


Peta - First it's GO BRONCOs and now you hate them! WTF! I wish you would make up your mind.

I think Manning-Brady match ups are neat! These 2 are in a elite group and as long as they can stay healthy, I'm all for letting them duke it out for another year.

These kind of rivalries don't come along often.

Plus I enjoy our time together!](*,)\\/:roll:

Teasing!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I would have to agree with both statements.......however..I have not a clue about Hockey other then listening to my sons-in-law ranting all the time.
> Not a game I would take my kids or now my grand kids to. Slobs for fans in the seat with no regard to who's sitting around them.
> Maybe I'm just getting to old to want to listen to all the mouths. :lol:


Hey Bob, you should at least watch hockey on TV, although I'm told the live experience is amazing! But I love hockey. It is a great sport. Sucks if the fans ruin it. But a nice mix or speed an grace with power and grit. Like soccer, only faster, graceful, and just generally not boring.  

I would go on, but Lee might get on me for trying to cheer you up. 

-Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> Hey Bob, you should at least watch hockey on TV, although I'm told the live experience is amazing! But I love hockey. It is a great sport. Sucks if the fans ruin it. But a nice mix or speed an grace with power and grit. Like soccer, only faster, graceful, and just generally not boring.
> 
> I would go on, but Lee might get on me for trying to cheer you up.
> 
> -Cheers



I do go to Jr Blues training and games. A fella I worked with yrs ago and still get together with has two grandkids, boy and a girl, that play for them.
Maybe not the pros but very high level of play.
You'll never cheer me up. I've worked to many yrs on my grumbling old man persona. :grin: :wink:
Just cause Lee is younger then me he thinks he can make fun of nice old grandpas like me. :twisted: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Hey Bob, you should at least watch hockey on TV, although I'm told the live experience is amazing! But I love hockey. It is a great sport. Sucks if the fans ruin it. But a nice mix or speed an grace with power and grit. Like soccer, only faster, graceful, and just generally not boring.
> 
> I would go on, but Lee might get on me for trying to cheer you up.
> 
> -Cheers


We have minor league hockey in the arena just 5 miles from me. It's a blast. My kid loves the fights!

If you went one step farther with your Bob sales pitch I would have jumped all over you!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I do go to Jr Blues training and games. A fella I worked with yrs ago and still get together with has two grandkids, boy and a girl, that play for them.
> Maybe not the pros but very high level of play.
> You'll never cheer me up. I've worked to many yrs on my grumbling old man persona. :grin: :wink:
> Just cause Lee is younger then me he thinks he can make fun of nice old grandpas like me. :twisted: :lol: :wink:


I guess us spring chickens should have more respect for you old FOSSILS!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I guess us spring chickens should have more respect for you old FOSSILS!


I suspect neither of us have all that much spring left. :grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I suspect neither of us have all that much spring left. :grin:


Ya know, the mind still feels ready to rumble but the body just won't listen.](*,)

I witnessed it first hand when my Marine kid was here Xmas. Some of the saloons are on the second floor here in Whiskey Row, Prescott, AZ.

My kid was running up 2 steps at a time while I was looking for the damn elevator. FRUSTRATING because I used to charge up stairs 2 at a time.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Bob, there's rumors about the Rams bailing out of St. Louis and going back to LA.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That's been going on for a yr or better. Their original contract is about up and they are demanding some ultra expensive updates to the stadium or they leave. Taxpayers pay of course. :evil:
LA has purchased, I believe, some 40 acres of land and supposedly there are 5 clubs interested.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Just saw a picture of Time Square. They said there's bigger crowds there Super Bowl Eve than on New Years Eve. 

This is supposed to be the highest TV rating ever for a Super Bowl.

Crazy!

They said the Denver International Airport is even in on the craziness. The flight status reader boards say for instance San Francisco - Spokane - OMAHA! - OMAHA! - OMAHA!!

GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

What? Where'd everybody go? Watching the Seahawks COMPLETE WORLD DOMINATION of the Broncos in the Super Bowl? 
\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I can only say *WOW! 
TOTAL *domination in every phase of the game. I didn't imagine that happening to Manning.
My hats off to the a great Seattle team on a great win!


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Sorry Peta! Manning says win or loose he's playing another year.
> 
> So PRETTY BOY and the CHEAT get more whacks at him next year!





Lee H Sternberg said:


> Peta - First it's GO BRONCOs and now you hate them! WTF! I wish you would make up your mind.
> 
> I think Manning-Brady match ups are neat! These 2 are in a elite group and as long as they can stay healthy, I'm all for letting them duke it out for another year.
> 
> ...


 
Did you enjoy the game Lee? Maybe if your team had a better coach and a QB that didn't get his panties all bunched up in the big games, they'd have another trophy to talk about. Instead they were almost shut out. Most SB losses ever.

Never mess with Karma my friend.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Peyton actually shut his eyes on one of those ducks he threw.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The best part of that SB was the half time show! What a killing!

GO CARDINALS!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Peta Het said:


> Peyton actually shut his eyes on one of those ducks he threw.


I saw more than one throw he shut his eyes...


----------

